# Do some friendly cats just take a dislike to certain people?



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Bit of an odd one really. My Annie is the most loving affectionate cat to me and my family, and my partner. Never scratches or bites, and is a wool sucker and really very soppy in general. Lap cat, and loves attention. She is not so tolerant with other cats and can get a bit grumpy when Loki is chasing her round the house. 

Anyway, she seems to have a slight dislike of my female housemate, and I have no idea why. She doesn't like being stroked by her at all, and sometimes make a TINY growl and will bat her away with her paw. Like I say it's very unlike her, and wonder if cats can just take some strange dislike to certain people?? I can't think of any other reason? I can go up to her straight after and she will be normal with me.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Chez87 said:


> Bit of an odd one really. My Annie is the most loving affectionate cat to me and my family, and my partner. Never scratches or bites, and is a wool sucker and really very soppy in general. Lap cat, and loves attention. She is not so tolerant with other cats and can get a bit grumpy when Loki is chasing her round the house.
> 
> Anyway, she seems to have a slight dislike of my female housemate, and I have no idea why. She doesn't like being stroked by her at all, and sometimes make a TINY growl and will bat her away with her paw. Like I say it's very unlike her, and wonder if cats can just take some strange dislike to certain people?? I can't think of any other reason? I can go up to her straight after and she will be normal with me.


This, I dont think is uncommon.Perhaps your housemate subconsciously is giving off" vibes"that Annie is homing in on.It may be a perfume,or eye contact/mannerisms that we dont detect.Does she actually like cats,is she wary of them,these things are picked up by animals.I havnt had it with cats but I have with my Afghans ,they were masters at picking out good people from bad.Not that I'm saying your housemate is bad


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Our cat of 16 cannot tollerate my son of 25...she runs behind the sofa when he walks into the room:scared:
I think its because he was 9 when we first got her and kids being kids rushing about in the house and she has never forgotten it
She loves his GF :thumbup:


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

I think it's completely normal. Our Gwennie pretty much loves everyone except for a couple of people who, it turns out, aren't so nice after all. We use her as our new people barometer


----------



## lillylove (May 4, 2010)

There might be something about the housemate that the cat doesn't like. Is she loud/slams doors/shouts a lot or anything that might not be related to the cat, but that the cat has experienced?

My cat isn't as keen on one of my children as she is the older one, although the child has never hurt the cat, she can tend to corner her a little bit without realising. Often the cat will run away when she sees my daughter coming. Things are getting better though I just have to keep reminding her to be sensitive to the cat


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks for the replies everyone, it's very interesting. I know animals pick up on vibes that we humans cannot sense. My kitten Loki really likes my housemate, and I think she really likes him too, but she never really pays attention to Annie, maybe it's the novelty of the Loki being a kitten and Annie seems boring! lol. 

I don't see her stroking Annie often, but every time she does, Annie just doesn't like it! I hope she doesn't ever hurt Annie or anything when I'm not around! I know she does get a bit annoyed with the cats sometimes when they pester her when shes cooking etc.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Chez87 said:


> Thanks for the replies everyone, it's very interesting. I know animals pick up on vibes that we humans cannot sense. My kitten Loki really likes my housemate, and I think she really likes him too, but she never really pays attention to Annie, maybe it's the novelty of the Loki being a kitten and Annie seems boring! lol.
> 
> I don't see her stroking Annie often, but every time she does, Annie just doesn't like it! I hope she doesn't ever hurt Annie or anything when I'm not around! I know she does get a bit annoyed with the cats sometimes when they pester her when shes cooking etc.


Maybe Annie remembers all the times your housemate has favoured Loki over her? A female never forgets


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Could be that she uses a stern voice with Annie ,it doesnt have to be physical to upset a cat.I once lost the plot(verbally) when all the crap kept falling out a cupboard I had been trying to tidy.Poor Meeko who wasnt even near me ran off and hid under a chair.It took a lot of coaxing and a good few treats to convince him his mad mum hadnt lost it completely,and was not angry at him.I've learned a valuable lesson to keep a lid on my temper.:lol:Interesting that she prefers Loki,is it cute kitten syndrome.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

i agree with what has been said - completely normal 

like any animal really, even we do it


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

my cats dont really have time for anyone other than me or my partner, if people try to stroke them they sometimes run off!!! They are well socialised and love to play, but they are strangers coming in and they dont know them.

Your flatmate could have shouted at one point and scared her, not at her just on a phone, she could have stroked her hard, could have trod on her tail by mistake, who knows! 

Or maybe she only loves her mummy & daddy!!


----------

